# Software release numbers



## Bobthegrey (9 mo ago)

Hi,

2022 Model Y LR owner here. Can anyone clear up what the difference is between the 2022.8.X.X and the 2022.12.X.X releases? I was on 2022.8.3 and then the next update was 2022.12.1 or 2. I am now on 2022.12.3.1.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Check out our software release threads.
Here is 2022.8.x
Here is 2022.12.x

The first or second posts will have the release notes. You can read those to see what is different between the builds.


----------



## Bobthegrey (9 mo ago)

Thanks for the response, but both of the links point to the same page.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bobthegrey said:


> Thanks for the response, but both of the links point to the same page.


Oops! I think I fixed it.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Somewhat related to the OP topic, how do you correlate what the firmware version (ie 2022.4.5.21) is to the OS version (ie v10.2.???)?

App only shows the 2022.x.x version.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> Somewhat related to the OP topic, how do you correlate what the firmware version (ie 2022.4.5.21) is to the OS version (ie v10.2.???)?
> 
> App only shows the 2022.x.x version.


AFAIK, you can only see that on the car's Software screen. The version number precedes the build number and checksum.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

garsh said:


> AFAIK, you can only see that on the car's Software screen. The version number precedes the build number and checksum.


That's what I assumed, but nice to get a confirmation. Thanks.


----------

